# Créer un dossier protégé par mot de passe sur serveur ftp



## zevlac (22 Novembre 2003)

bonjour,
j'aimerais pouvoir utiliser une partie de l'espace ftp qui m'est attribué chez Free pour pouvoir échanger des fichiers avec d'autres utilisateurs. Comment puis-je créer un dossier dont l'accès est protégé par un mot de passe, sans pour autant donner aux personnes l'utilisant mon mot de passe principal?


----------



## maousse (22 Novembre 2003)

le plus simple est à mon avis de te créer un compte secondaire chez free, et d'activer l'accès ftp pour lui. ça t'épargnera bien des heures de réflexion à propos de la configuration du ftp free qui n'est pas configurable


----------

